# ITV looking for property stories in Spain



## LauraStevens

Hi 

I am working on the new series of Homes from Hell for ITV in the UK and we are still interesting in hearing your stories about property problems you are experiencing over in Spain or the Canary Islands, whether you are an ex-pat or have bought a holiday home.

If you would like to chat to us please contact me at: 

lauraDOTstevensATitvDOTcom

We have been very successful in the past helping our contributors with their problems and any chat at this stage does not have to be a commitment to film with us. 

Kind regards 

Laura Stevens


----------

